# Neat Jack And Leveler



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I just got one of these things, and I have to say, it came in handy the last trip. Did not need it for a flat, but it was a great help at 2 unlevel campsites.....

Had never even thought of using it for a level. Just backed up on it until I was level, then placed a wheel chock under the jack itself to hold it.....

Here is where I found the best price, but cabella's has it also.....

http://www.etrailer.com/pc-WC~EZ-JACK.htm

Yes, I know about the snap together blocks, but this beats them hands down....

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How do you support the 2nd tire?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmm. looks like some other tire change ramps i have seen. doesnt seem like the best way to level your TT for camping use though. Was there a lot of motion on that side?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Well first, they got it upside down in that photo with the red trailer. Using it as a chock there. Here is a photo that is not so misleading.










The 2nd tire does not come off the ground for the little bit of leveling I needed(usually less than 4 inches). So both tires are still supporting it. After I use it for initial leveling, of course, the 4 corner jacks are deployed, so no stability problem....and the thing is wider that the tire, so it is very stable.....You could drive a semi up on this thing...it has a lot of meat to it....

I guess it is one of those things you actually have to see work to understand......

I will also add that I had a flat on my single axle boat trailer recently, and this thing would have saved me from having to dig in the dirt to get my jack under the axle, I could have just pulled the flat up on this, then jacked it up a little to change the tire...even though it is made for double axle changes, it would have been nice to have then also.

C


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> Well first, they got it upside down in that photo with the red trailer. Using it as a chock there. Here is a photo that is not so misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would need to use two on a travel trailer as both wheels are to be in ground contact or leveler plate contact along with using the jacks.

It would not be for me......I use the lynx levelers and the chock on them.......i chock all 4 wheels as well as use a BAL spreader chock between the wheels................I like to know it isn't going anywhere..........


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Well first, they got it upside down in that photo with the red trailer. Using it as a chock there. Here is a photo that is not so misleading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would need to use two on a travel trailer as both wheels are to be in ground contact or leveler plate contact along with using the jacks.

It would not be for me......I use the lynx levelers and the chock on them.......i chock all 4 wheels as well as use a BAL spreader chock between the wheels................I like to know it isn't going anywhere..........

[/quote]

Lynx levelers - do you have any pics?


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

[/quote]

Lynx levelers - do you have any pics?
[/quote]

They look like giant lego blocks. http://www.lynxlevelers.com/

http://www.lynxlevelers.com/lynx_levelers.html

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/template...equestid=132380

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-jack...g-blocks-rv.htm


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> You would need to use two on a travel trailer as both wheels are to be in ground contact or leveler plate contact along with using the jacks.


Ok, let me try one more time. The rocker will go anywhere between 0 and 6 inches of lift. I usually need only 2 to 4 inches to get level on most sites..... THE OTHER WHEEL NEVER COMES OFF THE GROUND. If I keep on pulling onto it, yes, the other tire would come off the ground. That is when I need a jack to change the tire, which is what it is made to do.

When leveling, all 4 wheels are still in contact with earth or the rocker jack. And I still use wheel chocks....

I have been a camper for 20 years, and have used legos, 2 x 8's and such, and I tell you, this thing works great....you never have to pull back and forth to adjust the block height. When you get it where you want, a simple chock under the thin part and it is set. Then chock the other wheels......

Remember this too. if you have a flat on the tow vehicle, just run the flat up on this thing, and you will not have to jack up the vehicle so far or dig to get a jack under it....

Pretty versatile in my opinion....

I know it is kinda pricey at 70 bux or so, but well worth it in a pinch....

C


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clarkely said:


> It would not be for me......I use the lynx levelers and the chock on them.......i chock all 4 wheels as well as use a BAL spreader chock between the wheels................I like to know it isn't going anywhere..........


X2! lynx blocks and BAL chock n locs. Rock solid with the BAL locks. I also stack the lynx blocks if i need to change a flat. 6 weeks ago i changed one in 11 minutes. drove the good wheel up on the blocks to raise the flat.

Everyone has their preference. if it works for you great! Enjoy! Thats what its all about.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use the lnyx blocks as well. So far I have had no issues. I like the concept...just keep backing up until the desire level is achieved. No more guess on the number of blocks.

thor


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

don't you want both tires on the side you are raising to be supported, ie. both raised to the same height? Seems like only having one tire "up" and the other still on the ground would cause some twisting somewhere, I know I have seen "If you have a multiple axle trailer the tires on the side being raised should be supported equally" in literature before.

edit:
Was curious, asked Dexter about tandem axle leveling:

You can raise one and leave the other on the ground when leveling a trailer.

Rick Kapsa
Product Manager
Dexter Axle Company
Direct: 574-296-7386
Fax: 574-295-1069
[email protected]


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

matty1 said:


> don't you want both tires on the side you are raising to be supported, ie. both raised to the same height? Seems like only having one tire "up" and the other still on the ground would cause some twisting somewhere, I know I have seen "If you have a multiple axle trailer the tires on the side being raised should be supported equally" in literature before.
> 
> edit:
> Was curious, asked Dexter about tandem axle leveling:
> ...


Rick is right.

Many people do not understand that the center pivot on a tandem axle setup allows one wheel to be several inches higher or lower than the other, yet both wheels will still support the same weight. That is the whole purpose of the center pivot assembly...only at the point when the pivot is out of travel and the lower wheel comes off the ground will the weights be uneven on the 2 wheels. This can vary on different trailers, but usually happens when there is about 5 or 6 inches of difference in height between the two wheels.










C


----------

